
Monetize your NativeScript apps with AdMob (part 1 – iOS) - sfeather
https://www.nativescript.org/blog/monetize-your-nativescript-apps-with-admob-(part-1---ios)
======
bsaul
The paradox is that those hybrid apps relying on simple layout algorithms may
actually feel snappier because of how autolayout and animation on ios 9 feel
so sluggish in the recent release.

Apple managed to screw things so badly that language performance for the app
logic doesn't matter anymore.

